# Proteus احدث نسخه لرسم الدوائر وعمل المحاكاه الالكترونيه



## احمدابوالمعاطى (15 أبريل 2011)

*برنامج من افضل برامج المحاكاه الالكترونيه 

 وعمل الدوائر المطبوعه باكثر من طبقه

 انا استعمله من مده طويله 

 وهذه احدث نسخه له 

وهذه صوره له







  برنامج

 Proteus Professional 7.7 SP2
*​* 
 من هنا


http://rapidshare.com/files/397610810/7.7_sp2.rar.html




او من هنا




http://hotfile.com/dl/47603798/6ddf6...7.SP2.rar.html



ومستعد لشرحه 
لا تنسونا بالدعاء
​*


----------



## الذهين (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم ولكن الرابطين لا يعملون


----------



## احمدابوالمعاطى (17 أبريل 2011)

> شكرا أخي الكريم ولكن الرابطين لا يعملون


*عفوا اخى لا اعلم لما الرابطان لا يعملان وعموما هذا رابط ثالث

من هنا

*http://www.4shared.com/file/woyWBKA-/77_sp2.html










​


----------



## الصادق بن علي (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## عثمان عيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## نور الدين مولانا (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور 
الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## احمدابوالمعاطى (18 أبريل 2011)

الصادق بن علي قال:


> جزاك الله





عثمان عيسى قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير





نور الدين مولانا قال:


> مشكور
> الله يجزيك كل خير





*اشكركم جميعا على الدعاء

والمرور
* ​


----------



## brand (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ضرار الرفاعي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## maah2008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## dj_badawy (5 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك بس من فضلك كان ليا سوال اولا هو انا ممكن من خلال البرنامج ده احد مدى قوه التكبير فى دائره ما ومدى قدرتها وقوتها وياريت تشرخلنا امكنياته وازاى ممكن نستفيد منه ...اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ..احب الناس الى الله انفعهم للناس ..


----------



## shyoukhh (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا أخي
ولكن هل يعمل البرنامج دون مشاكل على نظام التشغيل ويندوز 7


----------



## أحمد المنصور (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## lidowyehia (4 أبريل 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mustafs (8 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## احمد الاسدي 2012 (9 أبريل 2013)

شكرا للفائدة


----------



## samiaabdalfatah (10 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (10 أبريل 2013)

^^^^^^


----------



## aggab192004 (23 أبريل 2013)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا اخي


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (23 أبريل 2013)

aggab192004 قال:


> شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا اخي


اخى الروابط لاتعمل انت شككتنى فى نفسى


----------



## ضرار الرفاعي (24 أبريل 2013)

اخى الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## noureldiien (25 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا اخى 
وهذا الرابط يعمل باذن الله


part 1

part 2


شرح البرنامج


Download​


----------



## EN.MDAHP (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnmn_mnmn (18 أكتوبر 2013)

حزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اركان هوبي (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ممنون جدا


----------



## maK KALE (2 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم بداية أنا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى
ولكن لا أعلم لماذا لم استفد من أي رابط من المنتدى أرجو المساعدة


----------

